
How Stripe beat Braintree at their own game - pdeva1
http://movingfulcrum.com/stripe-vs-braintree-why-braintree-lost/
======
skorecky
I feel like this article was a bit weak. I agree that IMO Stripe is better but
the reasons given where the bare minimum.

\- Easy Signup

\- Easy to use and Understand API

\- Checkout widget written in JS for a drop in solution to payments

\- Reasonable fees

\- A stripe library for pretty much any language

\- Supports Apple Pay and Bit Coin (pretty early on too)

The list goes on and I'm sure some of my points cross over to others but
Stripe pretty much has it all.

------
thousandx
This is from the same guy who brought you "Why FogBugz Lost to Jira" BTW
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10313489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10313489)

